# Your puppies favourite games!



## Dalston (Jan 22, 2014)

I thought I start a little fun thread where everyone can share their favourite games and your puppies favourite games...
Do you play anything out of the ordinary with your puppy?
Besides "fetch" and "tug" ?

Dalston loves tug and fetching his cuddle cow plush toy.
I want to try to let him search for things soon and play hide and seek...

So what are your fav games to play with your puppy?


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Gibbs and I love to play and he has a few.

1. Tug of War: He will start by bringing over his skunk skineez. If I don't take the hint, he will bring over this dragon, that has two "duck sounding" squeakers.

2. Fetch: Although he won't fetch balls. It starts as a game of tug of war, and I will throw the skunk. He'll retrieve it, and just before he gets back to me, I'll throw the dragon. He'll return the dragon and I'll through the skunk.

3. "Chopstix": We bought him the dragon with double "duck" squeakers. He'll bring it over to me while constantly squeaking the one side, and he wants me to mirror him with the other squeaker. It kind of sounds like an obnoxious version of chopstix. I get the added pleasure of driving Dana crazy when we do this.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Besides "tug o war" and fetch, I think Ginger's favorite thing to do is: we give her a big paper bag, preferably one with handles and watch her go. She runs with it like flying a kite, stops, jumps up and down on it, starts tearing it apart, runs with it some more, jumps up and down on it and tears it up more. This can go on for about 15 minutes. She was in heaven at Christmas time.
Go Ginger, Go!:cheer2:


----------



## One Sassy One (Dec 10, 2013)

Go Ginger is right!! That sounds like so much fun, I know Sophie would love that. I will have to try it. At Christmas she was in the middle of everything shredding the paper. Thanks for sharing. Sophie loves to play fetch with her plush balls, much easier for her to carry than the tennis balls.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I put one of her treats in an old sock, and make her sit and stay while I hide it in a different room. She has fun running around sniffing it out. She is not as good as a bloodhound, but pretty close! LOL (Fetch is still her favorite to play)


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler's favorite game was to have me chase him around the house. However, since his knee Injury, I can't do that with him because we have wood floors and I am afraid that he will " wipe out" and do more damage. He isn't one that ever played with toys or balls unless he was stealing them from Bailey. Once he got them, though, the game was over because he had no interest in them.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo loves fetch, tug, and playing with his doggy sibs. So far we haven't introduce others.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Keep away. Sheldon wins if he makes it under the coffee table before I catch him with his toy.

He almost always wins. He's fast - and devious.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi likes fetch and tug, and this funny game where we say "I'm gonna get you!" and wiggle our fingers at him. We don't need to move, and it's ONLY the fingers that we wiggle. But it is SURE to get him all excited and running around in circles!!!

But, honestly, he thinks almost EVERYTHING we do while training is a game too… which is just the way I want it!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley loves all of the above plus he LOVES treibell. I throw a soccer ball size ball and he pushes it with his body back to me. He especially loves pushing the ball through the tunnel. He LOVES all of his training but especially running through the 9 foot tunnel, jumps, weaving, running through the rungs of a ladder and so on. Oh and he also LOVES catch. Not just fetching which is probably his favorite, but he loves to catch flyballs. By the way, it's best to start teaching this with kibble before moving onto balls.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie loves to toss a ball down the stairs, retrieve it, climb back up the stairs and do it again. I have hardwood floors so it makes a thump thump thump sound when she's doing it. I love that she can entertain herself, especially in the morning when I'm getting ready for work.  

-Jeanne-


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlie's favourite game is "catch me if you can", particularly when I throw a ball for him - he runs away from me two or three times before he lets drops the ball for me. I tried to teach him to "fetch" and he sort of learnt, but to him this is a command and not a game so I stopped training this. 

He also loves it when I throw one of his toys down our long hallway; he chases it, shakes it around, bangs it on the floor and then runs back to the rug to chew it before giving it up to me for another go. 

We usually play this at around 6pm before I start cooking and if try to sit down without playing then he just sits, looks soulfully at me and licks my feet. Same happens if I'm ready to stop before he is but then I usually ignore him - play is on my terms not his ..... well most of the time anyway


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, seeing as Cuba's in season at the moment I don't think I'm going to tell you what her's and Tycho's favourite game is for fear of causing offence to the faint-hearted…!!!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

There IS a reportable game that they both love, which is what Kay Laurence calls a 'Whippit' (maybe everyone calls it a whippit?) It's a horse lunge whip (you can get them for under $10 at amazon.com) with a fluffy toy (preferably a fake-furry rabbitty/foxy tail type thing) tied to the whippy end - two toys makes the tug-training easier, you can use one in exchange for the other; the games are very carefully taught at Kay's classes, keeping the lure low being the major criterion so that the dog is not leaping and twisting in the air, which could damage muscles and bones. Then, when you allow him/her to catch it there is a click and treat when it's brought back to you - a game of tug being the treat - then a request to give it up before the to-and-fro whipping-it begins again. Cuba adores this, and it gives her fantastic exercise. It's important to let them catch the lure before they are too exhausted, have rest time in between bouts, and learn all sorts of useful things about returns and 'leave it''s. Such a good mixture of play and learn. It does, of course, require enough space to swoosh the whip around, and taking it out into the park makes people look at you in a strange way, but hey, if it's fun for the dog….you do attract other dogs, too, if you're not careful - everyone wants to join in this game - so an empty space is to be preferred at least in my case - my dogs aren't brilliant with party gate-crashers. I'm lucky in that my garden is just about big enough, so we do it home mostly.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Charleysmom said:


> Charley loves all of the above plus he LOVES treibell. I throw a soccer ball size ball and he pushes it with his body back to me. He especially loves pushing the ball through the tunnel. He LOVES all of his training but especially running through the 9 foot tunnel, jumps, weaving, running through the rungs of a ladder and so on. Oh and he also LOVES catch. Not just fetching which is probably his favorite, but he loves to catch flyballs. By the way, it's best to start teaching this with kibble before moving onto balls.


One of these days I'd like to try treiball with Kodi too. It looks like a great sport for small dogs who like to herd! In our "spare time" someday! Ha!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> There IS a reportable game that they both love, which is what Kay Laurence calls a 'Whippit' (maybe everyone calls it a whippit?) It's a horse lunge whip (you can get them for under $10 at amazon.com) with a fluffy toy (preferably a fake-furry rabbitty/foxy tail type thing) tied to the whippy end - two toys makes the tug-training easier, you can use one in exchange for the other; the games are very carefully taught at Kay's classes, keeping the lure low being the major criterion so that the dog is not leaping and twisting in the air, which could damage muscles and bones. Then, when you allow him/her to catch it there is a click and treat when it's brought back to you - a game of tug being the treat - then a request to give it up before the to-and-fro whipping-it begins again. Cuba adores this, and it gives her fantastic exercise. It's important to let them catch the lure before they are too exhausted, have rest time in between bouts, and learn all sorts of useful things about returns and 'leave it''s. Such a good mixture of play and learn. It does, of course, require enough space to swoosh the whip around, and taking it out into the park makes people look at you in a strange way, but hey, if it's fun for the dog&#8230;.you do attract other dogs, too, if you're not careful - everyone wants to join in this game - so an empty space is to be preferred at least in my case - my dogs aren't brilliant with party gate-crashers. I'm lucky in that my garden is just about big enough, so we do it home mostly.


They are called "flirt poles" here, and yes, they are available on Amazon, and YES, when Kodi was younger, and we needed to work off some steam in bad weather, it was a FANTASTIC game.

Now we have many more behaviors to work on in training, so we rarely run out of things to do, and he doesn't have that manic teen-ager energy level any more. But I still bring it out as a reward for good work from time to time! He still loves it!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> They are called "flirt poles" here, and yes, they are available on Amazon, and YES, when Kodi was younger, and we needed to work off some steam in bad weather, it was a FANTASTIC game.
> 
> Now we have many more behaviors to work on in training, so we rarely run out of things to do, and he doesn't have that manic teen-ager energy level any more. But I still bring it out as a reward for good work from time to time! He still loves it!


"Flirt pole" is a very nice name, and I'm SO glad you endorse this excellent training and fun pastime, Karen! Tycho, too, is now a bit sedate for flirting with poles, but seems to be doing an energetic job of flirting with Cuba instead&#8230;.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> "Flirt pole" is a very nice name, and I'm SO glad you endorse this excellent training and fun pastime, Karen! Tycho, too, is now a bit sedate for flirting with poles, but seems to be doing an energetic job of flirting with Cuba instead&#8230;.


I forgot! Another great way to use the flirt pole is as an aid for laggy heeling. If you have a dog who tends to lag, you always want to encourage them to drive forward toward rewards. Some people with dogs with reliable retrieves (as in, they will definitely RETURN after the retrieve) use a toy to whip out and throw forward as a reward/movement brake during heeling. If you're not sure the dog will return the toy right away, you can practice heeling with the flirt pole in a vertical position at your side, and the toy part folded into your hand. Then when you want the dog to drive forward into a movement break, let go of the toy and flick it forward, encouraging the dog to chase it. Game on, and they can't play "keep away".


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

We play tug then I'll hide our tug toy. I've been amazed at his sense of smell because he's great at finding the stuff. I don't make it too far away or hard but they really have a keen sense of smell. Other than that, Manny's favorite activity is chasing the leaves. I think that he could entertain himself all day chasing them if I would leave him outside alone.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I ordered a Flirt Pole after reading this. Sheldon goes crazy when I get the Swiffer out to fetch his balls that went under the sofa. He should love this!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> One of these days I'd like to try treiball with Kodi too. It looks like a great sport for small dogs who like to herd! In our "spare time" someday! Ha!


Charley started pushing the ball when he was just a puppy. I never trained him to do it he just seems to do it. And since then I've just continued to encourage and reward the play. Sometimes we even play soccer. He's amazing defensively and not easy to get the ball past. I will gently kick the ball with my foot and he just gets in there and stops it. We play with goals too but he doesn't understand that part. What we usually do is I thrown the ball and he body pushes it back to me. It is sooooo adorable.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

DebW said:


> I ordered a Flirt Pole after reading this. Sheldon goes crazy when I get the Swiffer out to fetch his balls that went under the sofa. He should love this!


Just wondered if your flirt pole had arrived, DebW? And if so, how Sheldon has got on with it?


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi Lalla -

Actually, it is supposed to arrive today. Looking forward to trying it out! I'll report back how he likes it. If it's anything like a Swiffer, he should love it.

I have a bowl of tennis balls sitting where he can get them. He'll steal one and spend time tossing it up into the area, then running after it. So cute!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Lalla said:


> Just wondered if your flirt pole had arrived, DebW? And if so, how Sheldon has got on with it?


Hi Lalla -

The flirt pole arrived and we've been playing with it. I ordered too quickly - apparently I ordered the longer 36" version instead of the 24" one. I feel like I'm fly fishing in my living room!

Sheldon is enjoying it so far. He'll lie on his back and try to grab the lure as I dangle it close to his face. And he'll chase it for a while when I swing it around. Don't know yet if it will keep his interest over time. Of course, I could problably knot some dirty socks around the end if the novelty wears off!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

DebW said:


> Hi Lalla -
> 
> The flirt pole arrived and we've been playing with it. I ordered too quickly - apparently I ordered the longer 36" version instead of the 24" one. I feel like I'm fly fishing in my living room!
> 
> Sheldon is enjoying it so far. He'll lie on his back and try to grab the lure as I dangle it close to his face. And he'll chase it for a while when I swing it around. Don't know yet if it will keep his interest over time. Of course, I could problably knot some dirty socks around the end if the novelty wears off!


There are quite a lot of structured things one can do with it, like teaching stays until given permission to chase, like tug games when the dog brings the lure back to you, the game resuming when he lets go on command again; if you search for 'whippit training' (you must spell it with an 'i', which is quite difficult to have the search engine accept!) you'll find a few films. This one is not too bad - at least she is keeping the lure low.






There are some truly awful videos where the dog is encouraged to leap and twist. This is dangerous and crazy, and can cause dreadful damage - NOT to be done. If you search for 'flirt pole training' almost all of the little films I looked at whilst trying to find you some good links was a method that I would avoid at all costs. But there are some good ones; using it to train a 'stop' while the lure is still moving, things like that. It's important, too, to let the dog catch the lure often enough not to lose interest, and to click and treat returns with it to you. You need to reinforce a return to you rather than playing with the lure at a distance. All the tug games (there are loads of routines that are very useful for teaching all sorts of things) can be done with the whippit (flirt pole). A dog won't get bored if the handler is inventive. It's true that, indoors, it must seem like fly-fishing in your living room!! You really need to take it out where there's enough space to be able to swing a complete circle around you!!


----------



## Dalston (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow! Thanks everyone for so many great ideas! Really interesting too, what you all do at playtime! Dalston is getting definitely more energy.


----------



## crabappel (Feb 22, 2012)

*Games*

Ace, 2 years old, loves his Pet Qwerks babble ball that Amazon sells for $10. It makes animal sounds as he pushes it all over the house. Fun, independent play that provides plenty of exercise.
He also likes to chase the Kyjen tail teaser dog toy which can be found on Amazon for $12. With all the snow & cold weather we've had in the Northeast, these games have been a lifesaver. 
When we can play outdoors again, my son made an outdoor version of the tail teaser put together with a fishing pole, rope & leather glove that Ace and my son's German Shepherds can never get enough of!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

crabappel said:


> Ace, 2 years old, loves his Pet Qwerks babble ball that Amazon sells for $10. It makes animal sounds as he pushes it all over the house. Fun, independent play that provides plenty of exercise.
> He also likes to chase the Kyjen tail teaser dog toy which can be found on Amazon for $12. With all the snow & cold weather we've had in the Northeast, these games have been a lifesaver.
> When we can play outdoors again, my son made an outdoor version of the tail teaser put together with a fishing pole, rope & leather glove that Ace and my son's German Shepherds can never get enough of!


Tycho had a babble ball given to him a few years ago; I survived it for about a day and then banished it to a cupboard - I thought I'd go completely nuts with the horrible noise!! Then it would suddenly start up of its own accord - I'd hear this terrible babbling coming from inside the cupboard, so eventually I tried taking out whatever mechanism was doing the babbling and eventually binned it!! I think even Tycho was trying to silence it - he was burying it under cushions and putting his paws over his ears!!!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

*Doggie Squash*

Charley and I just started playing a new game. I throw a ball against the wall, he catches it as it bounces off the wall and then returns it to me. This is a great game that incorporates exercise and is a fun variation of catch or fetch.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Ollie loves the tug and fetch game. We have an open concept house with a big built in planter that seperates the dining from the living room. He loves to run in circles around the rooms with you chasing him. He hides behind the planter till you appear and then RLH, over and over. The latest is our big bed. Loves to get under the sheets and dig and growl at some imaginary creature under the covers. Loves to practice his "tricks".


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Charleysmom said:


> Charley and I just started playing a new game. I throw a ball against the wall, he catches it as it bounces off the wall and then returns it to me. This is a great game that incorporates exercise and is a fun variation of catch or fetch.


I'd just be a teeny bit careful that Charley doesn't twist in the air - I've read too many horror stories of what can happen in flyball, and encouraging too high a leap and twist with the lunge-rein whippit.


----------

